# 90cc Chinese ATV



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I have a 90cc wheeler & all it does is click when I hit the start button. It was cranking but never would start. Now all its doing is clicking. Did I burn up the starter? I have jumper cables hooked up & click that's it. Any other ideas.


----------



## yugoboss (Feb 4, 2010)

Well if your battery and connection are good, i''d say you burnt the starter out, mine
did the same thing.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

well I changed the starter & solenoid & it still clicks. My only other guess is a new battery. I also took out the spark plug hoping it was hydrolocked. No luck still just got the click.


----------

